# My Latest Project



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi y'all:

I know I haven't posted much, but summer time is a busy time for me and I would much rather be out in the garden or in the shop than hanging around in the basement. Except of course on the days that it is 30 deg. C or around the mid 90's, then the cool basement is the place to be.

Anyways, been thinking on a project that has been in me brain for a while. Finally got it done and finished the presentation. Thought I might post it and hopefully it might help one of you out as you start a restore. It certainly works great.

Click the link: http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Sk...Tank/Rudi's Electrolysis Tank_files/frame.htm

Working now on completing the other presentation that I should have had done 4 months ago.. stay tuned.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice job Rudi i know you will get lots of use from it and like alway a very informative how you did it site. Keep up the good work always glad to see your ideas.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Jody:

Thanks, always got something buzzin around me brain!

And seeing as I didn't have a lot to do tonight - it is gettin chilly what with all the hurricane type weather that has been gettin sent north - I got the other presentation finished and uploaded as well.

Here it is for what it is worth.

http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Sk... Jigs/Sandblaster/Sandblaster_files/frame.htm


----------



## Elky (Aug 14, 2004)

*not getting the sandblaster pics.*

I"m not getting the pics. the writing is all tha is comming up? Thought i"d let ya know cause i"m curious what it looks like,Elky


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Elky
The first link the pictures came up kinda quick the second link it took awhile for them to come up. Give it a little time and they will show up.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Interesting projects, spook291, and great work! Thanks for posting the presentation.:thumbsup: 

Elky: What OS and browser are you using? I had to switch my browser to Internet Explorer to see the presentation.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Great how to Spook! Gives me some ideas that I too would like to build someday. Thanks! :thumbsup: 

I did find Mozilla Firefox would not display it other than the scroll bars. Probably need a plug-in or something. Like Mow, I switched to IE and worked fine. The sandblaster pictures were a larger file size and took quit a bit longer to load on my slow connection.

Mark


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Guys:

I know the sandblaster project takes longer to load, but reducing the size of the pics will really screw up the quality, so I chose not to. I do apologize to those who are on dial-up.

Glad ya liked em!

Got a few more burnin up me brain. Also, just aquired a neat implement to go with me Cubs... pics in a couple days.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

No problem Spook. I had to make the quality or speed decision on the show pictures I posted and chose quality over speed too. Will be waiting for the new pics.  

Mark


----------



## Elky (Aug 14, 2004)

*sandblaster*

I finally got the pictures,it looks alot like the one i made last year using a gas barbeque frame + wheels,for the holding tank i used a 5 gallon water cooler bottle up side down.I"ll post a pict. of it as soon as i figure out how or mamma gets home.By the way yours looks good and the price was right,good-going,Elky


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Elky, the link is to a picture posting tutorial on the site here.
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3101

Rudi, excellent job as always!!:thumbsup:


----------

